
Kindergarten class in San Francisco adopts new learning method - gibsonf1
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/education&id=6350828
======
psnajder
I am a very proud product of a Montessori classroom, attending from
kindergarten through my "fifth year." To my peers with children, I suggest it
is as the ONLY option for elementary education (but lean towards AMI-
accredited schools). If you want your child to understand how to problem-
solve, instead of memorize facts and tables, I urge you all to seek the same.

I wrote about the perfect world that a Montessori-based education system would
yield here:

[http://patrick.snajder.net/blog/index.php?/archives/44-Save-...](http://patrick.snajder.net/blog/index.php?/archives/44-Save-
Our.-.-.-Something.html)

By the way: I never had to wear a uniform and, how did I turn out? I like to
think people enjoy my presence and I like to solve problems.

------
gibsonf1
My daughter starts at this school next week - it's hard to believe this is a
public school. Apparently, if the experiment continues to go well, San
Francisco will convert additional schools to the Montessori method. This could
actually help stem the tide of families leaving the City once their children
reach school age - quite a development.

------
hugh
There was a Montessori school down the road from my primary school. We thought
the students there were pretty weird (they were easily identifiable by their
lack of uniforms) but of course their weirdness was more likely due to their
parents than due to the school.

I have particularly vivid memories of the fat boy who wore skirts.

In later life I never actually met anyone who went to that school, though, so
I couldn't tell you how they turned out. Whatever they did, they did it in
very different social circles to mine.

------
babyshake
Montessori FTW. This is awesome.

The Montessori method is not without its problems. Namely, that it has to end
at some point.

I've written more thoughts on this subject on my blog:

[http://jamtoday.beehold.us/post/37396861/solving-school-
part...](http://jamtoday.beehold.us/post/37396861/solving-school-
part-1-personalization-and)

